# Ethernet over ISO Fehler 0x0384:



## volker (15 November 2007)

hallo
musste durch einen absturz s7 5.4 sp3 neu insten.

unter erreichbare teilnehmer über ethernet bekomme ich keine stationen zu sehen und folgende meldung
Eine Verbindung zwischen ihrem PG und dem Automatisierungsgerät kann nicht hergestellt werden.

wenn ich nun die pg schnittstelle auf iso ind. ethernet stelle und die diagnose starte, bekomme ich folgende meldung

Fehler 0x0384: Gerät unbekannt oder interne Treiberangabe (L4DRIVER) fehlt


----------



## Ralle (15 November 2007)

Ansonsten geht dein Netzwerkadapter aber?
Ich weiß, falls du mit dem PG gerade hier im Forum bist, ist das ne blöde Frage . Du könntest den Netzwerkadapter mal aus der Hardware rauswerfen und neu installieren.


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Das habe ich im Siemens Support gefunden, ich weiss nicht ob es weiter hilft



> E_L4DRIVER 0x0384
> Der Layer 4 Treiber konnte nicht gestartet werden.
> * Installieren Sie das Produkt neu.*


----------



## volker (15 November 2007)

klar das ein treiber nicht geladen wird.
aber das hilft mir natürlich nicht wirklich. 
es sei denn du könntest mir sagen welche soft ich neu insten muss. 

@ralle
inst/deinst werd ich morgen mal testen. glaube aber nicht wirklich an einen erfolg  (dafür kenne ich die siemenssoft zu gut)

glaube das wird alles auf ein restore hinauslaufen. :twisted: 
blöderweise ist mein letztes backup von 05.07


----------

